# Commencal Ramones 24 vs Woom Off 5



## irishjade (Jan 7, 2019)

My tall 7y/o needs her first real mountain bike and I've narrowed my choice to the two bikes listed in the title. My question is: is the Woom Off worth the extra $200? She's just starting trail riding and most the trails where we live are tame-intermediate XC trails.Thanks!


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

The big question -- if you get the Commencal, do you see yourself doing upgrades to make it lighter down the road?

If so, you're not likely to drop the 4 lbs difference in weight without spending more than $200.


----------



## irishjade (Jan 7, 2019)

TimTucker said:


> The big question -- if you get the Commencal, do you see yourself doing upgrades to make it lighter down the road?
> 
> If so, you're not likely to drop the 4 lbs difference in weight without spending more than $200.


No I wouldn't upgrade to reduce weight because like you said it would be more money than to just buy the lighter weight from the get-go. I guess a better way to phrase what I'm asking is, is the _functionality_ of those 4lb less of the Woom Off worth the money?


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

I haven't double checked, but doesn't the Woom have a much longer chainstay? I feel like geometry is more important than weight, unless your kid is particularly weak/light. 
Less chainstay=more fun, and they'll probably ride this size for at least 2 years. 


Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## irishjade (Jan 7, 2019)

rabitoblanco said:


> I haven't double checked, but doesn't the Woom have a much longer chainstay? I feel like geometry is more important than weight, unless your kid is particularly weak/light.
> Less chainstay=more fun, and they'll probably ride this size for at least 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Not sure. I can't find the chainstay length of the Woom to compare it to the Ramones. Although, given that she learned to ride anything just last year and is still pretty nervous on anything except a slight downhill, I don't anticipate any sort of riding where a shorter chainstay would make an appreciable difference in what she wants/can do with a bike


----------



## douglas (Nov 12, 2004)

To me depends on what the kid will be riding? 
super smooth & hilly = Woom
Not as hilly and rough/bumpy/rocky/etc = Ramones (drop air pressure in those big tires for grip and to absorb bumps/rocks/etc)


----------



## irishjade (Jan 7, 2019)

douglas said:


> To me depends on what the kid will be riding?
> super smooth & hilly = Woom
> Not as hilly and rough/bumpy/rocky/etc = Ramones (drop air pressure in those big tires for grip and to absorb bumps/rocks/etc)


Try rooty _and_ hilly, lol. Hence my dilemma! Plus I've started seriously considering the Vitus Nucleus 24 as a third option in order to give some suspension as my daughter is actually a fairly apprehensive rider (which is the total opposite of me since I was tiny and it's easy for me to forget that), and I'm wondering if putting her on a rigid would end up making her more nervous.


----------



## douglas (Nov 12, 2004)

I went w/a Ramones 20 for my 6 year old. We are in NY so have not been on any trails yet. He is coming off a Frog 16 so I am sure the Ramones will make a big difference on the rocky/rooty local trails


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

irishjade said:


> Try rooty _and_ hilly, lol. Hence my dilemma! Plus I've started seriously considering the Vitus Nucleus 24 as a third option in order to give some suspension as my daughter is actually a fairly apprehensive rider (which is the total opposite of me since I was tiny and it's easy for me to forget that), and I'm wondering if putting her on a rigid would end up making her more nervous.


A nice air fork with good tires for a long way for sure! I think that's a better setup than the 2.4" tire kids' plus bikes, for example! 
(Does your daughter ride standing? It's a bit scary at first, but I find it calms down children as they are excited and more stable.)

PS. That Vitus looks like a fantastic option. 
PPS. Nukeproof Cub Scout

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------

